# DEMOCRATS = ANTIFA   ANTIFA = TERRORISTS   DEMOCRATS = TERRORISTS



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

*Pretty Pretty Pretty Simple to see the link....!






*












The 1924 Democratic National Convention, which lasted an unheard-of 16 days 
and required 103 ballots for delegates to agree on a nominee, holds the record as 
the longest continuously-running presidential nominating convention in United States history.


It was also one of the most controversial. The Democratic Party was deeply divided, with 
one of its two main candidates — New York’s Irish Catholic governor Alfred E. Smith — representing 
the so-called “urban” faction of the party and the other, former U.S. Treasury Secretary 
William McAdoo, representing rural interests. McAdoo’s constituency was anti-League of 
Nations, pro-Prohibition, anti-immigrant, *and pro-Ku Klux Klan*. Smith’s was the opposite.


*THE KKK WAS/IS THE FIRST TERRORIST ARM OF THE DEMOCRATS !!!!!!!
NOW ANTIFA IS THE OTHER TERRORIST ARM OF THE DEMOCRATS !!!!!!!*











						Ku Klux Klan
					

Founded in 1865, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican




					www.history.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

